# Minn Kota Endura 36 Probleme



## Forester FXT (25. Juni 2016)

Bauche mal Hilfe zwecks Minn Kota Endura 36.

Hatte vor Wochen schon mal das Problem das er Einfach so nichts mehr machte. Hatte das aber auf die Verkabelung des Bootes geschoben damals.
Das Minuskabel hat sich etwas mit der Batterie verbrannt.


Aber eben auf dem See ging gar nichts mehr wollte vom 2 Gang hochschalten und Ende war. Dachte erst Batterie sei es wieder aber nichts da.

Durfte dann zur Slippe Rudern.

Habe ihn eben mal Aufgeschraubt, bis zum Gangschalter liegt 12 Volt an. Aber wenn ich schalte kommt nichts auf die anderen Kabel.

Habe dann mal etwas mit dem Schraubenzieher drauf gehauen und auf Einmal war er wieder da. Habe dann einen Gang geschaltet und Ende war wieder.

Habe die Steuer/Gangwahl Einheit im verdacht ....
Hatte das schon mal jemand ?
Gibt es da die Möglichkeit auf Umbau in Stufenlos ?

Habe eben denn neuen Schalter eingebaut aber leider liegt es daran auch nicht.

Könnten es jetzt noch die Kohlen sein ?

Ist sowas schwer zu wechseln ? Gibt es dafür einen Fachbetrieb irgendwo ?


Danke


----------



## Frank aus Lev (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura 36 Probleme*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Habe dann mal etwas mit dem Schraubenzieher drauf gehauen und auf Einmal war er wieder da. Habe dann einen Gang geschaltet und Ende war wieder.
> 
> Habe die Steuer/Gangwahl Einheit im verdacht ....
> Hatte das schon mal jemand ?
> ...


Ärgerlich!
Ich denke mal das sich ein Umbau nicht lohnen wird, da Minn Kota einfach zu teuer ist in den Ersatzteilen. Dann versuche lieber einen gebrauchten zu schießen.

Wenn es nur die Kohlen sind, dürfte da eigentlich kein Problem sein. Habe es zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber Anleitungen müsste man auf Youtube jede finden.

Ich habe einen Riptide ST Bugmotor und habe den auf GPS umgebaut. Was ich da so gesehen habe ist eigentlich Lego für Erwachsene. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Motor selbst komplizierter aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Forester FXT (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura 36 Probleme*

Update... es ist ein Kohlebruch ... Beide Kohlen sind in der Mitte Gebrochen.


----------



## bastiv (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura 36 Probleme*

Fehler 
gefunden #6


----------



## Forester FXT (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura 36 Probleme*

Gefunden schon aber jetzt erst mal Ersatzteile bekommen... Und dann alles zusammen bauen :-(

Aber Frage mich wie sowas passieren kann.


----------

